# Arab Crested Race Pigeons



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi

This is a pair of Arab Crested Race Pigeons
with nice Brown color



Regards


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

gorgouse man i like ur birds i wanna get into show pigeons im iraqi but i live in the usa i keep mostly tumblers flying birds but inshallah ill get some show breeds


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

Nice looking birds, Thanks for sharing


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

Your photo is from this site: http://fancy-pets-loft.blogspot.com/2012/08/arab-crested-race-pigeons.html No information on the breed there. How are they raced? I find it intresting how others arround the world enjoy pigeons.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

now those are nice


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

A_Smith said:


> Your photo is from this site: http://fancy-pets-loft.blogspot.com/2012/08/arab-crested-race-pigeons.html No information on the breed there. How are they raced? I find it intresting how others arround the world enjoy pigeons.


Hello A_Smith
this blog is mine (Best fancy pigeons) and it's a photos blog, with short descriptions. ok

Arab Crested Race Pigeon is a very interesting pigeon breed in the MENA region there is so little information about this pigeon breed, but when i asked some Arab breeders about this type of pigeon they answered me that it's very special in the desert, and its eyelids thick that protects them from the sand.


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

hasseian_313 said:


> gorgouse man i like ur birds i wanna get into show pigeons im iraqi but i live in the usa i keep mostly tumblers flying birds but inshallah ill get some show breeds


Hey bro
I wish you can get into show pigeons soon, and come back to our Greatest Iraq land.

Regards


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Pijlover said:


> Nice looking birds, Thanks for sharing


You are welcome Pijlover


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

horseart4u said:


> now those are nice


Hi Horseart4u
I'm glad that you like them


----------



## De Wet (Sep 6, 2012)

first time i see this pigeons


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

horseart4u said:


> now those are nice


Very simular to these, I found at .....http://www.taugnersretreat.com/birds-for-sale.html


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

oh yah im going to iraq this winter their i will take photos and notes of all the breeds in iraq


----------



## Vova (Mar 27, 2012)

Nice birds


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanx all of you


----------



## poison (Nov 20, 2012)

''Arab Crested Race Pigeons''
looks great


----------



## lordcornwallis (May 2, 2010)

i would love to race these fine pigeons ,our friends in the middle east are truly great pigeon fanciers and have showed us many great breeds , thank you


----------



## Cleveland Flyer (Jun 23, 2013)

very TRue and i had two crested females with my breeder team of homers and they gave had great babies


----------



## ryder (May 30, 2018)

A good friend of mine breeds and races crested homers. Several years ago he started to hatch crested babies from a particular hen. He tested them in races and they performed well at all distances. These days he breeds several each year of various colors linbred back to this hen. They are beautiful.


----------



## lordcornwallis (May 2, 2010)

that's good to hear well done !


----------

